# Garmin 401 GPS question



## Mhockey9090 (Jun 1, 2011)

Were getting ready for deployment and i was looking at some different GPS's. The one i see a lot of people have is the Garmin 101-401's and they say they are a good GPS for its use. Now i was just wanting to hear some of your opinions as i dont want to spend a lot of money but then again i dont want to go cheap as we all know that usually back fires on us.  The one i was wanting to buy is the 401

Thanks


----------



## 18C4V (Jun 1, 2011)

I got the 401. The best thing about it is the feature of wirelessly broadcasting your grid to other 401's. The cheapest I've seen them is $159 bucks.


----------



## Mhockey9090 (Jun 2, 2011)

Yeah thats what i hear. I went ahead and ordered it. I ended up getting it for 170 shipped from the same place i think your talking about. It was $159 plus shipping.


----------



## phridum (Jun 3, 2011)

I've been using it too. The only issue I really have is how many spare batteries you'll need if you're in and out of "satellite sight". I manage about two or three days on a set of AAA's if I'm actively conserving the juice.


----------



## 18C4V (Jun 3, 2011)

Mhockey9090 said:


> Yeah thats what i hear. I went ahead and ordered it. I ended up getting it for 170 shipped from the same place i think your talking about. It was $159 plus shipping.


 
Are you a freefaller? Another plus is that you can attach it to your body armor and use it under canopy, it has a pretty good jumpmaster program for HAHOs


----------



## Mhockey9090 (Jun 5, 2011)

18C4V said:


> Are you a freefaller? Another plus is that you can attach it to your body armor and use it under canopy, it has a pretty good jumpmaster program for HAHOs


 
No i am not. Hopefully i will be one day when i get to SOF. But thats one thing i like about it alot is the fact that i can hook it up to anywhere on my kit.


----------



## Mhockey9090 (Jun 5, 2011)

phridum said:


> I've been using it too. The only issue I really have is how many spare batteries you'll need if you're in and out of "satellite sight". I manage about two or three days on a set of AAA's if I'm actively conserving the juice.



By what the specs say its roughly a 17hr battery life which doesnt seem like a long time. But i usually carry a set of spare batteries for everything on my kit just in case. Never know who might need it


----------



## LM (Jun 26, 2011)

18C4V said:


> I got the 401. The best thing about it is the feature of wirelessly broadcasting your grid to other 401's. The cheapest I've seen them is $159 bucks.



damn, i got the 301 thinking only benefit of 401 was wireless to the computer. if i had known it can do 401-401 i def would have gotten that one..


----------

